# Chinese trailer = RUN AWAY!!!



## BobbyT (Oct 21, 2009)

I finally got around to starting some work on my 14' myers super pro and figured while it was off the trailer I'd pack the wheel bearings. One side was fine but the other side was wiped out. I figure, no problem, I'll go grab a new set and pop em in and be set to go....WRONG!! 
I ended up having to order bearings from a specialty bearing shop here at a cost of $57 per wheel and as of yet still have not been able to find a seal that will work. It's an oddball metric size and nobody has anything to fit. 

My last ditch effort before replacing the trailer or the axle is to try oversize seals (1.5mm) larger O.D and trying to sand out the hub area where the seal fits. Wish me luck.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 21, 2009)

good luck.. you might be able to find a machine shop to make what you need...


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 21, 2009)

dang japs....

hope ya get it squared away, thats awfully high for a wheel bearing


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 21, 2009)

Is that one of the harbor freight trailers? 
If so someone did posted part numbers for the bearings, races and seals.
Do a search maybe you can find their post.


----------



## BobbyT (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't think it's a harbor freight trailer but I saved the bearing and seal numbers anyway. The new seals came in yesterday and instead of being bigger, they were smaller so they just fell right into the hub.
I ended up cutting a piece of tin flashing i had in the shop and lined the hub from the race to the outside edge. Tapped the seals in so they were good and tight and called it a day.
Time will tell if this works but really don't see any reason it shouldn't.
Now for the boat........


----------



## KyMonArker (Oct 23, 2009)

It should work! Good Luck! 

Cant wait to see the work on the boat! So Get to Work!! LOL!


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 23, 2009)

BobbyT said:


> I don't think it's a harbor freight trailer but I saved the bearing and seal numbers anyway. The new seals came in yesterday and instead of being bigger, they were smaller so they just fell right into the hub.
> I ended up cutting a piece of tin flashing i had in the shop and lined the hub from the race to the outside edge. Tapped the seals in so they were good and tight and called it a day.
> Time will tell if this works but really don't see any reason it shouldn't.
> Now for the boat........



Don't know how the tin flashing will hold up, but I have used old feeler guages as bearing shim stock on a 1940s Delta bandsaw, since there isn't a bearing in existence that perfectly fits the wheel. That saw gets used constantly, and we haven't seen one problem with it.


----------



## BobbyT (Oct 24, 2009)

Never thought about using a feeler for the shim, I bet that would hold up good. Hopefully there will not be as much stress on the seal as it would be on a bearing but I'm filing that in my "next time folder". Thanks!


----------

